# Identifying Glacier Bay Wood burning stove



## cdholmes25 (Nov 17, 2016)

I rent a house in California that is close to 100 years old and it has a Glacier Bay Wood burning stove.  I don't know what the make or model or even a clue when this type of stove was made.  The county now has an ordinance that you can only burn wood on certain days and the fireplaces and stoves has to be on their list to be registered to burn wood or you get fined.  The owner has no information on the stove and basically said the stove came with the house when he bought it 20 years ago. Can someone who knows about this type of stove give me any information just by the pictures provided?


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2016)

This old fellow is not on an EPA phase 2 approved list for burning. I would guess its vintage to be about 1979. It looks like this may be a slammer install with no flue connection. If so it is no longer a code legal install.


----------



## cdholmes25 (Nov 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> This old fellow is not on an EPA phase 2 approved list for burning. I would guess its vintage to be about 1979. It looks like this may be a slammer install with no flue connection. If so it is no longer a code legal install.



Thank you so much!  I figured this old timer would not be on the list, but I was keeping hope alive.


----------

